# Lakme Bridal Sutra 2009 (and 2008)



## csdev (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi All

Lakme is an Indian brand. I got a few products and I thought I'd share the pics/swatches in case someone was looking for them..





































Hope this helps someone..


----------

